
Show HN: Faceoffus.com: easily remove faces from photos before sharing - xrd
https://faceoffus.com/
======
xrd
I wanted an easy way to quickly remove faces from my photos and I was learning
about the different options for AI inside the browser. FaceOffUs.com analyzes
a photo inside the browser, makes no network connections, and then adds a red
dot over all faces. It's completely in browser and you can use it in airplane
mode. No Google/Facebook tracking. Enjoy!

------
brogrammer2018
Just says "Analyzing image for faces..." for me, I opened up debug console and
it says "bundle.js:40 Face couldn't be processed TypeError: Cannot read
property 'getImageData' of undefined"?

I used pic of kylie jenner in swimsuit for testing

~~~
xrd
What platform? I had to add code to retry for iOS and I'm sure there are other
bugs. Thanks for trying it out.

